

What would a modern depression look like? - mhb
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2008/11/16/depression_2009_what_would_it_look_like/?page=full

======
davido
The simple fact the world is today a village and politic/economic leaders
realize the situation (too late on my mind but still) makes the situation
totally different than before. Besides leaders, individuals understand the
situation, we are not blind anymore.

